# Complete amphetamine freebase (A-oil) synthesis from P2P(10L scale)



## btcboss2022 (Dec 22, 2022)

I added the 2 ways of N-Formylamphetamine Hydrolysis and as always is *MY way and it works for ME don't means is the only and official way*.

*N-Formylamphetamine*​1. Put 10L of P2P in the reactor, add 15L of formamide and 7L of formic acid, slow stirring with reflux during 5 hours at 140/150C.
2. Stop heating and cool it until a temp where you can add H2O without a big evaporation, add 13,33L of H2O mix and let separated the layers.
3. Keep the top layer(oil layer)
4. Bottom layer( water layer) is extracted with DCM, let the layers separate completely, add the bottom layer(DCM layer) to the layer kept in the point 3, mix them, dry it with anhydrous Na2SO4 or MgSO4, filter it and evaporate DCM.(Optional)
5. You should get around 11L of N-Formylamphetamine.

*N-Formylamphetamine Hydrolysis by HCL way*​
1. Put the 11L of N-Formylamphetamine in the reactor, add slowly 11L(1:1) of HCL 37%, slow stirring with reflux during 2 hours at 80/90C.
2. Stop heating and cool it until 25C, add 10L of DCM mix and let separated the layers.
3. Keep the top layer, bottom layer(DCM layer is discarded)
4. Add the cold top layer to a previous cold solution of 1,66kg of NaOH+ 2,66L of H20, let it cool at RT 12 hours.
5. 2 layers separated keep top layer(oil layer)
6. Bottom layer( water layer) is extracted with DCM, let the layers separate completely, add the bottom layer(DCM layer) to the layer kept in the point 5, mix them and evaporate DCM.(Optional)
7. The mixture is steam distilled at 140-145C to get a transparent oil, at 100C oil starts to run out in the cooler at 130C turn on the steam and don't heat it more than 150C in that case you will get yellow oil.
8. Let separate completely the 2 layers of your distillation receiving flask, keep the top layer(oil layer)
9. Bottom layer( water layer) is extracted with DCM, let the layers separate completely, add the bottom layer(DCM layer) to the layer kept in the point 8, mix them, dry it with anhydrous Na2SO4 or MgSO4, filter it and evaporate DCM.(Optional)
10. 8,3L of amphetamine freebase obtained.

*N-Formylamphetamine Hydrolysis by NaOH way*​1. Put the 11L of N-Formylamphetamine in the reactor, add 13L previous cold 65% NaOH solution slow stirring with reflux during 2-3 hours at 110C.
2. Stop heating and cool it at RT
3. Keep the top layer(oil layer)
4. Bottom layer( water layer) is extracted with DCM, let the layers separate completely, add the bottom layer(DCM layer) to the layer kept in the point 3, mix them and evaporate DCM.(Optional)
5. The mixture is steam distilled at 140-145C to get a transparent oil, at 100C oil starts to run out in the cooler at 130C turn on the steam and don't heat it more than 150C in that case you will get yellow oil.
6. Let separate completely the 2 layers of your distillation receiving flask, keep the top layer(oil layer)
7. Bottom layer( water layer) is extracted with DCM, let the layers separate completely, add the bottom layer(DCM layer) to the layer kept in the point 6, mix them, dry it with anhydrous Na2SO4 or MgSO4, filter it and evaporate DCM.(Optional)
8. 8,5L of amphetamine freebase obtained.
​


----------



## btcboss2022

I forgot to add that you must be careful with ammonia odor and fumes in the NaOH way ;-)


----------



## oscar412 (Dec 26, 2022)

That is a good yield, how long is it taking you to steam distill 8.5L of freebase?


----------



## btcboss2022 (Dec 26, 2022)

oscar412 said:


> That is a good yield, how long is it taking you to steam distill 8.5L of freebase?



oscar412Many hours but depends on equipment too, in my case I need to wait 1 hour only to have the steam at the temperature needed, thats is the worst part of the process honestly but everybody have the same "problem" when you need to distill oil with water even steaming.


----------



## sankharaKokosDreams

btcboss2022 said:


> Many hours but depends on equipment too, in my case I need to wait 1 hour only to have the steam at the temperature needed, thats is the worst part of the process honestly but everybody have the same "problem" when you need to distill oil with water even steaming.



btcboss2022so you did not do it ? 
it is a simple question.


----------



## btcboss2022 (Dec 26, 2022)

sankharaKokosDreams said:


> so you did not do it ?
> it is a simple question.



sankharaKokosDreamsOk ok you caught me I didn't do it is impossible to deceive people as intelligent as you sankharaKokosDreams, tweaker2... do not know how you haven't discovered me before!
Thank you to share your valuable time in the forum because your detective skills they are up to the task of the FBI, DEA,EUROPOL...

Now that you uncovered me I will explain you the truth:

I'm just a boring teenager without work, without friends and afraid to go outside. The only contact with the world is my computer.
I had to leave high school because they messed with me,laughed at me...

I saw Breaking Bad in Netflix and later I found this forum and I thought it might be fun to post fake information, synthesis, pics...and imagine people face after doing a totally invented synthesis. You don't know what I've come to laugh imagining these faces hahahaah how stupids are they

Now that you have hunted me I don't know what I will do during all day this forum was my main entertainment, I don't know if I can overcome it and I'm afraid of doing something crazy against myself. If that happens it will fall on your consciences and you should live with it.

PD: For those who do not understand this message, I summarize it:

*I won't post anything else, or help anyone by PM or any other way that is what you achieved by treating like this altruistic people without any type of economic or personal interest just the encouragement to share experiences. Could be a possible situation to be considered by Forum admins to try to avoid futures ones if they consider it appropriate. Anyway you will live without me don't worry all will be ok.
Good luck and thanks.*


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

reactor size? 50L ?


----------



## btcboss2022

UWe9o12jkied91d said:


> reactor size? 50L ?



UWe9o12jkied91dI use 100l but with larger amounts 50l more than enough for the synth posted.


----------



## ossi

btcboss2022 said:


> add 13,33L of H2O mix



btcboss2022hello,

thanks for your effort.
H2O mix with what? i don't understand this


----------



## oscar412

Add h20 to the reaction. Read it, how dont you understand that. Its a very good write up.
And the best yield i have see reported for the Leuckart


----------



## ossi

oscar412 said:


> Add h20 to the reaction. Read it, how dont you understand that. Its a very good write up.
> And the best yield i have see reported for the Leuckart



oscar412now understand, he mean mix this. i understood before h20 mix. because comma


----------



## Sweswe

Formic acid 85% work? 

@btcboss2022


----------



## Sweswe

Sweswe said:


> Formic acid 85% work?
> 
> @btcboss2022



SwesweIs it also possible to replace fomamide with something else

/Thanks


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

Sweswe said:


> Is it also possible to replace fomamide with something else
> 
> /Thanks



Swesweformamide is the key to these yields


----------



## btcboss2022

Sweswe said:


> Is it also possible to replace fomamide with something else
> 
> /Thanks



SwesweIs possible with carbonate ammonia but the process is different having previous steps.


----------



## btcboss2022

Sweswe said:


> Formic acid 85% work?
> 
> @btcboss2022



SwesweI doubt you can find formic higher than 85% ;-)


----------



## ChingShih

@btcboss2022 when you say turn on the steam at 130C this means that the mixture which we distill is at this temperature and then we add the steam to it from another source(which is normal steam with temperature 100C right)?


----------



## btcboss2022

Steam could be at different temperatures depending on pressure outflow, more pressure more temp.
I use a heating source not only the steam, if you have the enough pressure and temp in the Steam possibly would work without the heating source but I never test It.
I think is easier to find a heating source than an equipment with the necessary pressure and temp for the steam at least at large scale.


----------



## tweaker2

this writeup is trash.first of all the temperature with formamide is too low 140-150 sounds about right if u are using ammonium formate but formamide needs higher temp if i remember correctly and secondly N-Formylamphetamine is solid mass not liquid and why would you try to extract it from the reaction mixture completely useless step it only hurts your yields third your hydrolysis is wrong you are using 11l hcl that is insane even if you had 11 kilos of N-Formylamphetamine the amount would be close 2,5 liters of hcl not 11l its 1:1 by molar mass not by volume.why do you make everything so complicating Leuckart is simple reflux hydrolysis and then basify and then steam distill all in same pot so no extractions or solvents are are needed i highly doubt that you have ever done this reaction and if you have your yields are close to zero if you do it as you say.okay merry xmas to all im going to sleep im drunk as hell


----------



## btcboss2022

tweaker2 said:


> this writeup is trash.first of all the temperature with formamide is too low 140-150 sounds about right if u are using ammonium formate but formamide needs higher temp if i remember correctly and secondly N-Formylamphetamine is solid mass not liquid and why would you try to extract it from the reaction mixture completely useless step it only hurts your yields third your hydrolysis is wrong you are using 11l hcl that is insane even if you had 11 kilos of N-Formylamphetamine the amount would be close 2,5 liters of hcl not 11l its 1:1 by molar mass not by volume.why do you make everything so complicating Leuckart is simple reflux hydrolysis and then basify and then steam distill all in same pot so no extractions or solvents are are needed i highly doubt that you have ever done this reaction and if you have your yields are close to zero if you do it as you say.okay merry xmas to all im going to sleep im drunk as hell



tweaker2First sentence of my post:
"*MY way and it works for ME don't means is the only and official way"*
Anyway if you have Big doubts about if I did It or not you are invited to check It Im always open to learn ;-) we could find the way that you come to my place.
And honestly in all the synth tested I never had a solid N-formylamphetamine could be interesting. Thanks.


----------



## oscar412

tweaker2 said:


> this writeup is trash.first of all the temperature with formamide is too low 140-150 sounds about right if u are using ammonium formate but formamide needs higher temp if i remember correctly and secondly N-Formylamphetamine is solid mass not liquid and why would you try to extract it from the reaction mixture completely useless step it only hurts your yields third your hydrolysis is wrong you are using 11l hcl that is insane even if you had 11 kilos of N-Formylamphetamine the amount would be close 2,5 liters of hcl not 11l its 1:1 by molar mass not by volume.why do you make everything so complicating Leuckart is simple reflux hydrolysis and then basify and then steam distill all in same pot so no extractions or solvents are are needed i highly doubt that you have ever done this reaction and if you have your yields are close to zero if you do it as you say.okay merry xmas to all im going to sleep im drunk as hell



tweaker2If you ran a leuckart at 140 150 with ammoina formate it would only break down into formamide anyway


----------



## tweaker2

oscar412 said:


> Double check that, formamide is 180



oscar412yes formamide is but so is ammonium formate leuckart with formate is run between 135c-160c it varies some guys run it cooler some hotter


----------



## oscar412

tweaker2 said:


> yes formamide is but so is ammonium formate leuckart with formate is run between 135c-160c it varies some guys run it cooler some hotter



tweaker2Ok. Whats the highest yields you have seen off the leuckart?


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

tweaker2 said:


> this writeup is trash.first of all the temperature with formamide is too low 140-150 sounds about right if u are using ammonium formate but formamide needs higher temp if i remember correctly and secondly N-Formylamphetamine is solid mass not liquid and why would you try to extract it from the reaction mixture completely useless step it only hurts your yields third your hydrolysis is wrong you are using 11l hcl that is insane even if you had 11 kilos of N-Formylamphetamine the amount would be close 2,5 liters of hcl not 11l its 1:1 by molar mass not by volume.why do you make everything so complicating Leuckart is simple reflux hydrolysis and then basify and then steam distill all in same pot so no extractions or solvents are are needed i highly doubt that you have ever done this reaction and if you have your yields are close to zero if you do it as you say.okay merry xmas to all im going to sleep im drunk as hell



tweaker2n-formylamphetamine is a a slightly yellow oily liquid


----------



## tweaker2

UWe9o12jkied91d said:


> n-formylamphetamine is a a slightly yellow oily liquid



UWe9o12jkied91dyou are propably right i was drunk throwing that stuff back of my head what i can remember and if i remeber correctly it was solid when cooled down


----------



## oscar412

And theres nothing wrong with the amount of acid for hydrolsis . Have you done this synthesis before tweaker?


----------



## tweaker2

oscar412 said:


> And theres nothing wrong with the amount of acid for hydrolsis . Have you done this synthesis before tweaker?



oscar412nothing wrong with hydrolysis?Yes there is almost everything.yes i have done this synthesis with my friend long time ago.


----------



## tweaker2

oscar412 said:


> Whats the highest yield you have seen off leuckart. I have only ever had 48% what about you. These yields are very high on this write up



oscar412yields were not very good anywhere from 700-800 grams dry amphetamine from 1 litre p2p if i remember correctly,we never calculated the oil we just salted it after distillation


----------



## oscar412

tweaker2 said:


> yields were not very good anywhere from 700-800 grams dry amphetamine from 1 litre p2p if i remember correctly,we never calculated the oil we just salted it after distillation



tweaker2I would say they are good yields


----------



## oscar412 (Dec 26, 2022)

That is a good yield, how long is it taking you to steam distill 8.5L of freebase?


----------



## btcboss2022 (Dec 26, 2022)

oscar412 said:


> That is a good yield, how long is it taking you to steam distill 8.5L of freebase?



oscar412Many hours but depends on equipment too, in my case I need to wait 1 hour only to have the steam at the temperature needed, thats is the worst part of the process honestly but everybody have the same "problem" when you need to distill oil with water even steaming.


----------



## sankharaKokosDreams

btcboss2022 said:


> Many hours but depends on equipment too, in my case I need to wait 1 hour only to have the steam at the temperature needed, thats is the worst part of the process honestly but everybody have the same "problem" when you need to distill oil with water even steaming.



btcboss2022so you did not do it ? 
it is a simple question.


----------



## btcboss2022 (Dec 26, 2022)

sankharaKokosDreams said:


> so you did not do it ?
> it is a simple question.



sankharaKokosDreamsOk ok you caught me I didn't do it is impossible to deceive people as intelligent as you sankharaKokosDreams, tweaker2... do not know how you haven't discovered me before!
Thank you to share your valuable time in the forum because your detective skills they are up to the task of the FBI, DEA,EUROPOL...

Now that you uncovered me I will explain you the truth:

I'm just a boring teenager without work, without friends and afraid to go outside. The only contact with the world is my computer.
I had to leave high school because they messed with me,laughed at me...

I saw Breaking Bad in Netflix and later I found this forum and I thought it might be fun to post fake information, synthesis, pics...and imagine people face after doing a totally invented synthesis. You don't know what I've come to laugh imagining these faces hahahaah how stupids are they

Now that you have hunted me I don't know what I will do during all day this forum was my main entertainment, I don't know if I can overcome it and I'm afraid of doing something crazy against myself. If that happens it will fall on your consciences and you should live with it.

PD: For those who do not understand this message, I summarize it:

*I won't post anything else, or help anyone by PM or any other way that is what you achieved by treating like this altruistic people without any type of economic or personal interest just the encouragement to share experiences. Could be a possible situation to be considered by Forum admins to try to avoid futures ones if they consider it appropriate. Anyway you will live without me don't worry all will be ok.
Good luck and thanks.*


----------



## tweaker2

this writeup is trash.first of all the temperature with formamide is too low 140-150 sounds about right if u are using ammonium formate but formamide needs higher temp if i remember correctly and secondly N-Formylamphetamine is solid mass not liquid and why would you try to extract it from the reaction mixture completely useless step it only hurts your yields third your hydrolysis is wrong you are using 11l hcl that is insane even if you had 11 kilos of N-Formylamphetamine the amount would be close 2,5 liters of hcl not 11l its 1:1 by molar mass not by volume.why do you make everything so complicating Leuckart is simple reflux hydrolysis and then basify and then steam distill all in same pot so no extractions or solvents are are needed i highly doubt that you have ever done this reaction and if you have your yields are close to zero if you do it as you say.okay merry xmas to all im going to sleep im drunk as hell


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

tweaker2 said:


> this writeup is trash.first of all the temperature with formamide is too low 140-150 sounds about right if u are using ammonium formate but formamide needs higher temp if i remember correctly and secondly N-Formylamphetamine is solid mass not liquid and why would you try to extract it from the reaction mixture completely useless step it only hurts your yields third your hydrolysis is wrong you are using 11l hcl that is insane even if you had 11 kilos of N-Formylamphetamine the amount would be close 2,5 liters of hcl not 11l its 1:1 by molar mass not by volume.why do you make everything so complicating Leuckart is simple reflux hydrolysis and then basify and then steam distill all in same pot so no extractions or solvents are are needed i highly doubt that you have ever done this reaction and if you have your yields are close to zero if you do it as you say.okay merry xmas to all im going to sleep im drunk as hell



tweaker2n-formylamphetamine is a a slightly yellow oily liquid


----------



## tweaker2

UWe9o12jkied91d said:


> n-formylamphetamine is a a slightly yellow oily liquid



UWe9o12jkied91dyou are propably right i was drunk throwing that stuff back of my head what i can remember and if i remeber correctly it was solid when cooled down


----------



## oscar412

tweaker2 said:


> this writeup is trash.first of all the temperature with formamide is too low 140-150 sounds about right if u are using ammonium formate but formamide needs higher temp if i remember correctly and secondly N-Formylamphetamine is solid mass not liquid and why would you try to extract it from the reaction mixture completely useless step it only hurts your yields third your hydrolysis is wrong you are using 11l hcl that is insane even if you had 11 kilos of N-Formylamphetamine the amount would be close 2,5 liters of hcl not 11l its 1:1 by molar mass not by volume.why do you make everything so complicating Leuckart is simple reflux hydrolysis and then basify and then steam distill all in same pot so no extractions or solvents are are needed i highly doubt that you have ever done this reaction and if you have your yields are close to zero if you do it as you say.okay merry xmas to all im going to sleep im drunk as hell



tweaker2If you ran a leuckart at 140 150 with ammoina formate it would only break down into formamide anyway


----------



## tweaker2

oscar412 said:


> If you ran a leuckart at 140 150 with ammoina formate it would only break down into formamide anyway



oscar412ammonium formate starts decomposing at 170-180c


----------



## oscar412

tweaker2 said:


> ammonium formate starts decomposing at 170-180c



tweaker2Double check that, formamide is 180


----------



## tweaker2

oscar412 said:


> Double check that, formamide is 180



oscar412yes formamide is but so is ammonium formate leuckart with formate is run between 135c-160c it varies some guys run it cooler some hotter


----------



## oscar412

tweaker2 said:


> yes formamide is but so is ammonium formate leuckart with formate is run between 135c-160c it varies some guys run it cooler some hotter



tweaker2Ok. Whats the highest yields you have seen off the leuckart?


----------



## oscar412

And theres nothing wrong with the amount of acid for hydrolsis . Have you done this synthesis before tweaker?


----------



## tweaker2

oscar412 said:


> And theres nothing wrong with the amount of acid for hydrolsis . Have you done this synthesis before tweaker?



oscar412nothing wrong with hydrolysis?Yes there is almost everything.yes i have done this synthesis with my friend long time ago.


----------



## oscar412

tweaker2 said:


> nothing wrong with hydrolysis?Yes there is almost everything.yes i have done this synthesis with my friend long time ago.



tweaker2I promise u there is not i have ran hydrolsis at this ratio on this reaction. I can get you a number of write ups and articles what use this ratio also


----------



## tweaker2

oscar412 said:


> I promise u there is not i have ran hydrolsis at this ratio on this reaction. I can get you a number of write ups and articles what use this ratio also



oscar412the ratio is wayyy off maybe those write ups are done in micro scale did you calculate the molar ratio?if they really use that much acid it definetly is not concentrated and more likely diluted acid


----------



## oscar412

tweaker2 said:


> the ratio is wayyy off maybe those write ups are done in micro scale did you calculate the molar ratio?if they really use that much acid it definetly is not concentrated and more likely diluted acid



tweaker2Whats the highest yield you have seen off leuckart. I have only ever had 48% what about you. These yields are very high on this write up


----------



## tweaker2

oscar412 said:


> Whats the highest yield you have seen off leuckart. I have only ever had 48% what about you. These yields are very high on this write up



oscar412yields were not very good anywhere from 700-800 grams dry amphetamine from 1 litre p2p if i remember correctly,we never calculated the oil we just salted it after distillation


----------



## oscar412

tweaker2 said:


> yields were not very good anywhere from 700-800 grams dry amphetamine from 1 litre p2p if i remember correctly,we never calculated the oil we just salted it after distillation



tweaker2I would say they are good yields


----------



## oscar412 (Dec 25, 2022)

I would like to know tho btcboss, if you are using straight reflux or a dean and shark trap? Are you getting rid of the water ect ect?


----------



## T0R (Dec 27, 2022)

hello @btcboss2022 
what is the color off your N-formy ? pH ?

I found something very strange. my N-formy was dark brown 
I keep my Ammonium carbonate ( mix ) from last time and there was just a little N-formy in the bottle on top layer
it was left over from separating maybe 5ml in a 1 liter bottle. Ammonium carbonate.
now 6 weeks later it is change from color to light orange and the amount is x3 minimum think 15ml

so maybe the ammonium carbonate way ( titrate ph7 ) is gold if you take your time
maybe we use to much heat and to little time . 
anyway next time I start some weeks without heat then the heat and again let it stay a week and then separate

maybe monster yields


----------



## btcboss2022

Saul said:


> hello @btcboss2022
> what is the color off your N-formy ? pH ?
> 
> I found something very strange. my N-formy was dark brown
> ...



SaulI think you didn't read it my last post right?


----------



## jokerr

thanks, great master


----------



## williwonkaa

I added the 2 ways of N-Formylamphetamine Hydrolysis and as always is *MY way and it works for ME don't means is the only and official way*.

*N-Formylamphetamine*​1. Put 10L of P2P in the reactor, add 15L of formamide and 7L of formic acid, slow stirring with reflux during 5 hours at 140/150C.
2. Stop heating and cool it until a temp where you can add H2O without a big evaporation, add 13,33L of H2O mix and let separated the layers.
3. Keep the top layer(oil layer)
4. Bottom layer( water layer) is extracted with DCM, let the layers separate completely, add the bottom layer(DCM layer) to the layer kept in the point 3, mix them, dry it with anhydrous Na2SO4 or MgSO4, filter it and evaporate DCM.(Optional)
5. You should get around 11L of N-Formylamphetamine.

*N-Formylamphetamine Hydrolysis by HCL way*​
1. Put the 11L of N-Formylamphetamine in the reactor, add slowly 11L(1:1) of HCL 37%, slow stirring with reflux during 2 hours at 80/90C.
2. Stop heating and cool it until 25C, add 10L of DCM mix and let separated the layers.
3. Keep the top layer, bottom layer(DCM layer is discarded)
4. Add the cold top layer to a previous cold solution of 1,66kg of NaOH+ 2,66L of H20, let it cool at RT 12 hours.
5. 2 layers separated keep top layer(oil layer)
6. Bottom layer( water layer) is extracted with DCM, let the layers separate completely, add the bottom layer(DCM layer) to the layer kept in the point 5, mix them and evaporate DCM.(Optional)
7. The mixture is steam distilled at 140-145C to get a transparent oil, at 100C oil starts to run out in the cooler at 130C turn on the steam and don't heat it more than 150C in that case you will get yellow oil.
8. Let separate completely the 2 layers of your distillation receiving flask, keep the top layer(oil layer)
9. Bottom layer( water layer) is extracted with DCM, let the layers separate completely, add the bottom layer(DCM layer) to the layer kept in the point 8, mix them, dry it with anhydrous Na2SO4 or MgSO4, filter it and evaporate DCM.(Optional)
10. 8,3L of amphetamine freebase obtained.

*N-Formylamphetamine Hydrolysis by NaOH way*​1. Put the 11L of N-Formylamphetamine in the reactor, add 13L previous cold 65% NaOH solution slow stirring with reflux during 2-3 hours at 110C.
2. Stop heating and cool it at RT
3. Keep the top layer(oil layer)
4. Bottom layer( water layer) is extracted with DCM, let the layers separate completely, add the bottom layer(DCM layer) to the layer kept in the point 3, mix them and evaporate DCM.(Optional)
5. The mixture is steam distilled at 140-145C to get a transparent oil, at 100C oil starts to run out in the cooler at 130C turn on the steam and don't heat it more than 150C in that case you will get yellow oil.
6. Let separate completely the 2 layers of your distillation receiving flask, keep the top layer(oil layer)
7. Bottom layer( water layer) is extracted with DCM, let the layers separate completely, add the bottom layer(DCM layer) to the layer kept in the point 6, mix them, dry it with anhydrous Na2SO4 or MgSO4, filter it and evaporate DCM.(Optional)
8. 8,5L of amphetamine freebase obtained.
​



btcboss2022 said:


> I added the 2 ways of N-Formylamphetamine Hydrolysis and as always is *MY way and it works for ME don't means is the only and official way*.
> 
> *N-Formylamphetamine*​1. Put 10L of P2P in the reactor, add 15L of formamide and 7L of formic acid, slow stirring with reflux during 5 hours at 140/150C.
> 2. Stop heating and cool it until a temp where you can add H2O without a big evaporation, add 13,33L of H2O mix and let separated the layers.
> ...



btcboss2022Thank you. Could you tell me which reactor you took? Which materials do i need when i want to produce in big scale? 1000L reactor? 
How do you heat the reactor?


----------



## williwonkaa

I



btcboss2022 said:


> Is it the A-Oil recipe?



btcboss2022



btcboss2022 said:


> I added the 2 ways of N-Formylamphetamine Hydrolysis and as always is *MY way and it works for ME don't means is the only and official way*.
> 
> *N-Formylamphetamine*​1. Put 10L of P2P in the reactor, add 15L of formamide and 7L of formic acid, slow stirring with reflux during 5 hours at 140/150C.
> 2. Stop heating and cool it until a temp where you can add H2O without a big evaporation, add 13,33L of H2O mix and let separated the layers.
> ...


----------



## ChingShih (Tuesday at 5:15 PM)

first picture after 6 hours leuckart reflux
second picture small amount of this 6 hours long reflux reaction poured inside separation funnel and cold water added to it

can anyone confirm this is good? 
why is the n-formyl in separation yellow? 
why is it not orange and clear?

should the reaction be run longer? 
do you guys use the cooler in position like doing distillation, or just put the cooler on flask and run normal reflux?

@Hank Schrader @btcboss2022


----------



## Hank Schrader

ChingShih said:


> first picture after 6 hours leuckart reflux
> second picture small amount of this 6 hours long reflux reaction poured inside separation funnel and cold water added to it
> 
> can anyone confirm this is good?
> ...



ChingShihYou are not doing the first stage of the leuсkart correctly. Your color is not what it should be.
I think in fact you have a minimal amount of n-formylamphetamine in it.
The color should be a rich cognac color.
As I said earlier, the most important thing is to do the first stage correctly.
If you get 90%+ n-formylamphetamine, then the final hydrolysis will give you a huge yield.


----------



## ChingShih

Hank Schrader said:


> You are not doing the first stage of the leuсkart correctly. Your color is not what it should be.
> I think in fact you have a minimal amount of n-formylamphetamine in it.
> The color should be a rich cognac color.
> As I said earlier, the most important thing is to do the first stage correctly.
> If you get 90%+ n-formylamphetamine, then the final hydrolysis will give you a huge yield.



Hank SchraderCould you please tell me in short what to do in the first stage - turn the condenser to distillation way and distill of all the water slowly?
Then after all the water comes out turn the condenser to reflux setup and do the 6 hour reflux?
Or what am I doing wrong?
Cognac color should mean orange-brown?


----------



## Hank Schrader

ChingShih said:


> Could you please tell me in short what to do in the first stage - turn the condenser to distillation way and distill of all the water slowly?
> Then after all the water comes out turn the condenser to reflux setup and do the 6 hour reflux?
> Or what am I doing wrong?
> Cognac color should mean orange-brown?



ChingShihcolor.


----------



## Sweswe

ChingShih said:


> first picture after 6 hours leuckart reflux
> second picture small amount of this 6 hours long reflux reaction poured inside separation funnel and cold water added to it
> 
> can anyone confirm this is good?
> ...



ChingShihHi @ChingShih did you go further with hydrolysis?


----------



## ChingShih

Sweswe said:


> Hi @ChingShih did you go further with hydrolysis?



SwesweNo not yet


----------



## T0R (Tuesday at 10:34 PM)

@ChingShih
you follow the formamide + formic acid 75% route ?
reflux is not important at the beginning off the reaction because off water .
boiling point from formamide is 220°c
Boiling point off formic acid 85% is 108°c
Boiling point off formic acid 75% is 100,7°c
for this reason it is allot better to use 85% pure formic acid
so if you start your reaction at 100°c the first hour or so
does your water evaporate first.

when the water is gone use the reflux and from then 6 hours cooking.


----------



## T0R

to people who also search for ansfers 
there are different topics here on BB al starting from bmk salt to free base A-oil



http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/need-help-convert-bmk-5449-12-7-to-free-base-a-oil.2906/





http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/need-help-converting-5449-12-7-and-20320-59-6.1635/unread





http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/p2p-synthesis-from-bmk-glycidate-ethers.4307/unread


----------



## T0R (Wednesday at 7:58 PM)

@ChingShih react in private message to me. I share it with you ;-)
ChingShih say
I do the formamide + formic acid 85% route
But when the leuckart reaction heats up it is directly heated to 160 degrees celsius
it doesnt stay at 100 degrees like you wrote
so i dont know if the people first distill of water and then make the reflux or not
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
ansfer 

hello I know my friend but you need to take it at 100°c not higher the first hour
this is the only way to get rid off the water leftovers
becouse water boiling point is 100°c
and formic 85% boiling point is 108°c
after 1 hour use reflux


----------



## KGB

there is no need to distill anything if it heats up high enough,if reaction temperature drops too low and you cant heat it up then there is too much water in the reaction and only then you need to distill


----------

